# Addendum



## deyoung (Mar 24, 2008)

If the Dr doesn't document the time for a visit that is dominated by counseling and/or coordination of care, and we've already billed out the service:

can I ask him to do an addendum to add in the time? 

or does the payment need to be retracted? 

Where can I find info on this? 

Also, where can I find info on the proper way to do an addendum?

Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 25, 2008)

Is this helpful?

https://www.noridianmedicare.com/provider/updates/docs/doc_Guides_amend_records_reprint.pdf


----------



## deyoung (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks so much Rebecca! You're always a great help! Thanks for your time!


----------

